# Logitech MX 518



## skyph (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi. Does anyone has been able to get to work back and forward buttons on subj device with X?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 24, 2009)

This works for my MX400, no idea if it also works for the MX 518.

~/.xmodmap

```
pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7 10 11
```

And load the file when X starts.
~/.xinitrc

```
xmodmap ~/.xmodmap
```


----------



## skyph (Jan 25, 2009)

Carpetsmoker, thanks for the reply. Just checked: in the opera back button and forward button acts as the left mouse button, applications under wine does not "see" these buttons at all.
p.s. sry for english


----------



## tangram (Jan 26, 2009)

Take a look here: http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/2008/08/logitech-mx518-under-freebsd.html

Opera buttons working.


----------



## skyph (Jan 26, 2009)

tangram, thx for good link, it works fine for wine too


----------



## tangram (Jan 26, 2009)

No problem. Glad it helped


----------

